# Need to order feed online, recommendations?



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been buying vita dove from our feed store, but at nearly 7 dollars and a small bag it's draining my pet food budget. I saw some 50 pound bags on amazon for around 30 to 40 dollars and was considering buying one of those. It would take a long time to go through, I only have 5 birds, but would be much more cost affective and as far as I know seed should last quite awhile.

Also, any suggestions on eliminating feed waste? Mine eat out of small dog bowls. It seems no matter the filling level the food is everywhere, and as soon as it hits the ground they snub it. I am also often left with a bowl full of millet and other small seeds, the good stuff goes quick. Force them to eat it? Or refill? I always give them a fresh scoop, should I be tougher on them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can come up with a feeder that they can't throw the feed from. There are different ones around, or come up with your own idea. Or the next day you can give them what they don't eat, and add a little fresh to it. Is it a dove mix that you are feeding? That has more small seeds in it than a pigeon mix. If it is the Vita Dove, Dove and Pigeon mix, that is more for doves. Pigeon mix has more of the larger grains in it. You would probably be better off with that.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

It is the dove and pigeon mix. Do you have any specific bands you recommened? How is the kaytee pigeon mix? I'll look into some better feeders.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The Kaytee is clean, which is what I've been getting because the brand I liked, I can't get here anymore. But I still add things to it to give more variety.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll give it a try. What do you add? Does it have split peas? Those are huge with my crew


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. I always add split peas and lentils, safflower, and cracked corn. Sometimes a bit of austrian peas and hemp. I think there's too much of the red milot in it, but adding the other things works. Walmart sells the split peas and lentils the cheapest that I've found them.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

If we are talking about Ringneck Doves, you might find that they also like to eat regular parakeet / budgie seed mixes - mine do anyway. But there's a lot of millet in those so they may not work for you (...maybe doves just like change? because mine will fly into my finches cage and even eat their tiny seeds sometimes - and they will chase me around the house if they think I have hemp seed!).

For my dove's basic food, I mix a "dove seed" mix with "parakeet / budgie seed". Then I mix in some safflower seed and cracked corn. If I have some on hand, I might also mix in small quantities of hemp seed and parakeet-size pellet food. They seem to like this mix pretty well without discarding too much of it. I haven't tried adding split peas or lentils - I may have to give that a try.

I mix and store this seed in a small metal garbage can (lined with a plastic bag) with a tight fitting lid - to keep out rodents and moths. So if you buy one of those big bags, you might want to consider getting a metal garbage can for storing the seed.

I sometimes give my doves thawed frozen "baby" peas as a treat. If they are small enough (look for "baby peas"), mine will gobble them right up - too many at once though and they will _poop their brains out_! Mine also like egg food (finely mashed hard-boiled egg) a couple times a month - or daily when feeding young.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I believe he only has pigeons.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Woops! I thought he had doves. If it's Pigeons, forget about my food advice! I only know Ringneck Doves!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dove mix is okay if that is all you can get, and you add to it. But the seeds in it are really too small for a pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Otis7 said:


> I've been buying vita dove from our feed store, but at nearly 7 dollars and a small bag it's draining my pet food budget. I saw some 50 pound bags on amazon for around 30 to 40 dollars and was considering buying one of those. It would take a long time to go through, I only have 5 birds, but would be much more cost affective and as far as I know seed should last quite awhile.
> 
> Also, any suggestions on eliminating feed waste? Mine eat out of small dog bowls. It seems no matter the filling level the food is everywhere, and as soon as it hits the ground they snub it. I am also often left with a bowl full of millet and other small seeds, the good stuff goes quick. Force them to eat it? Or refill? I always give them a fresh scoop, should I be tougher on them?


first you can buy a 40 or 50 lb bag of pigeon feed at a feed store , you need to call around and ask, google feedstore and your town. you can get it home and seperate it in gallon freezer bags and put those in a tight container for use later. 

Now you have 5 doves. google again pigeon supply, shop some sites, buy a coverd feeder by all means.

Now you have your coverd feeder, still do not over feed your pigeons, they will get picky and sling food and only eat the favorites. leave some feed down only what they eat in a days time, DO NOT ADD ANY NEW ON TOP OF UNEATEN FEED. leave the feed down till it is about gone only a few grains rolling around..feed then again and do not add or refill feeder till it is gone, this way they eat more varity and do not waste feed.


----------

